

Application Development Cost in your country - krub

Hi,&lt;p&gt;I am Ozgur from MobGe. We develop games and to survive we develop applications to the customers. Last task we finished Online Market app. its available for iOs , ipad with different ux, android. All developed natively.&lt;p&gt;My question is how much is takes to finish in your  country such application that has:&lt;p&gt;Side Menu<p>İtem List<p>Item detail<p>Shopping card.<p>Payment Steps<p>Social and normal logins.<p>Previous orders<p>Settings<p>All custom views.<p>UX design<p>UI design.<p>Customer&#x27;s database api integration.&lt;p&gt;Since we are very transparent I am giving you how much we get for this application.&lt;p&gt;We finished application in 3 months. And get 30K$. But I am planning to get 50K for the next customer because it does not worth for us last time. But with 60$ we would create even better application.&lt;p&gt;Best.<p>Application Links:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.mobge.onlinemarketv1
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;online-market&#x2F;id880718349?mt=8<p>See our site:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mobge.net&#x2F;Projects&#x2F;<p>Best.
======
ddorian43
You smell like spam.

~~~
krub
No i am not :)

